# Tour recommendations wanted for Eastern or Southern Europe (not France)



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Any tour companies you can recommend? Any experience riding in these areas? Thanks!

btw - there's a great mtb tour company that I can heartily recommend for the Quercy area of France: http://www.cyclande.com/index.htm We did the self-guided one in the Lot valley.


----------

